# Cheapest Car in the World ...



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

I would hate to see the safety tests on this one .... World's cheapest car goes on show 

JR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 10, 2008)

A Yugo by any other name.......


----------



## Freon (Jan 10, 2008)

So many euphemisms; so little time...

1) Be like running over a beer can.

2) Five people, conviently packaged for group distruction.

3) A four-wheeled coffin.

4) Driving this thing in LA could invalidate your life insurance.

5) Should come with a warning from the Surgeon General.

Any others out there?

Freon


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that this vehicle would fair pretty well in a crash when matched up against what else will be on the road with it. Most developing countries don't have a lot of hummers and suburbans out on their roads. I'd think motorcycles and mopeds would just bounce right off this thing.


----------



## Tina (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to see a picture of this next to a monster truck.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2008)

with a top speed of 43mph it really isn't even a commuter car here. It's a Vespa that seats 5??

However, I do applaud the efforts to create a "Volkswagon" or people's car for India (and other developing 3rd world countries).

My concern is that the tires are so small it looks like it needs decent roads to travel on. If a fair amount of people don't have cars where thier target market is, then why would there be any decent infrastructure to run these things on?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, it is really for developing nations, so the only real shortcoming I see of it is the small wheels. I personally believe someone could make a mint selling new Model T's to developing nations. They were built for non-existant roads.


----------

